# Where's Tor Bladebearer's Story Hour?...



## Kosh (Feb 14, 2002)

After panning the boards a couple of times and missing one of my old weekly reads, I come to ask you all:

Where is Tor Bladebearer's Story Hour?...


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 14, 2002)

Oh where is my Tor?
Not there is my Tor.
Oh where, not there, not fair, no where, not FAIR.
Is my Tor?

[sung to the tune of "The Hairbrush Song"


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 14, 2002)

I thought something was missing...


----------

